# Gun Dog training ambush!!!



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

So I have to share a story as it made me laugh. 

We went to Puttenham Common close to where we live this weekend. It is Mac's favourite run around place. He goes crazy and runs and runs and runs. Well we turned a corner in the woods and suddenly there were around 20 GSP all on lead with one doing a retrieve. It was clearly a gun dog training group. My heart sank but also lifted as I watched Mac shamelessly run right up to the dog on the retrieve and follow him to the dummy and then back to the owner. You could tell he was so proud of himself but the owner well he was not impressed. I called Mac back to me and he looked at me as if to say you are crazy there are tons of pointers around me. He ran to a few other dogs while on their leads and quickly realised they were not wanting to play. 

I know that this no doubt annoyed some of the owners but you could see the more relaxed owners with huge smiles on their faces. Watching the excitement on Mac's face I couldn't help but smile too.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I would have apologised and put Mac on lead. Then talked to some of the relaxed owners before leaving. They might meet there once a month. Gun dog training groups are fun for dogs and owners. A lot of information is shared for a small membership fee.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

It happens. One day it will be your turn. 

At least Mac didn't try to steal the retrieve.


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

TexasRed said:


> I would have apologised and put Mac on lead. Then talked to some of the relaxed owners before leaving. They might meet there once a month. Gun dog training groups are fun for dogs and owners. A lot of information is shared for a small membership fee.


I did do just that. Sorry should have included it. Some were very happy to chat once he got on his lead.


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Gunnr said:


> It happens. One day it will be your turn.
> 
> At least Mac didn't try to steal the retrieve.


Now that really would have been classic!
 ;D


----------



## Rufus Tiberius (Dec 18, 2012)

The GSP owners were just jealous that they did not have a Vizsla.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

born36 said:


> Gunnr said:
> 
> 
> > It happens. One day it will be your turn.
> ...



That GSP may not have thought so. 

I had a young dog try to steal a retrieve from my dog once hunting. It got a little tense for a moment. my dog was uhhm, not taking it kindly.
The guy was pretty apologetic about it, so we used the dead pheasant for fetch practice for his dog for about 10 minutes. 
Nice dog, nice guy.
At the end of the day they're still "just dogs".


----------



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

Gunnr said:


> At the end of the day they're still "just dogs".


Heresy - ban him from the forum


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Lyra said:


> Gunnr said:
> 
> 
> > At the end of the day they're still "just dogs".
> ...


 Yeah, Gunnr's looking at me right now with way too intelligent look to ever be "just a dog". 
Of course, she's pretty good at working the "dumb dog" when it suits her.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Cash is a big clown till it comes to hunting. He will romp and play with the best of them if were just out for a run.
Hunting he does not want another dog to bother him. In the past he has growled and eventually snap at a dog that kept coming up to him when he was on sit at heel while dove hunting. On a duck hunt a lab ran up to him on a retrieve. Cash kept coming straight back with the duck in his mouth, but I did hear him give a warning growl to the lab.
The other owner just said "Bo I wouldn't do that."
I'm glad Cash is serious about hunting but wish he would tone down correcting other dogs.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

I had problems with some obedience training group at one of my regular walks. It is an off lead park, but they had set up camp at the only walk in entrance. So there was no way to get in without going through their camp. Well, it was like world war three................... "Can't you see we are trying to conduct training one said................" "Can't you see you've set up camp across the only entrance to an offlead area said I" .........................  Plus a few choice words on how they may go forth and multiply!!!!  

No problem with training groups, just don't be arrogant F---S and dominate a public space which is free to all. (Mind you, the area is some 25 acres of land, so it's not like there were no other options.....)


----------

